# Medical Vape Plan



## Hooked (5/11/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-11-01_javid-announces-medical-vape-plan.html
1st Nov. 2021

"The Department of Health and Social Care and Office for Health Improvement and Disparities have announced that e-cigarettes could be prescribed on the NHS in England to help people stop smoking tobacco products. 

The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) is publishing updated guidance that paves the way for medicinally licensed e-cigarette products to be prescribed for tobacco smokers who wish to quit smoking.

Manufacturers can approach the MHRA to submit their products to go through the same regulatory approvals process as other medicines available on the health service.

This could mean England becomes the first country in the world to prescribe e-cigarettes licensed as a medical product.

If a product receives MHRA approval, clinicians could then decide on a case-by-case basis whether it would be appropriate to prescribe an e-cigarette to NHS patients to help them quit smoking. It remains the case that non-smokers and children are strongly advised against using e-cigarettes.

A medicinally licensed e-cigarette would have to pass even more rigorous safety checks than regular products...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

